# Alcatel/Thomson Speedtouch 330 - Cannot load Firmware

## soluzar

I know there have been several previous threads on this topic but none of them have solved the problem for me.

I have the appropriate firmware file from my modem's driver CD, and I have attempted to load it with the following command: 

```
modem_run -f <firmware filename>
```

When I do this I get a series of error messages related to USB/DevFS bulk errors, and then nothing. No further progress can be made. I appreciate that I could do a networkless install with a Universal LiveCD and a Package CD, but I don't see the point as I would still not have net access once I had installed. 

If this problem remains insoluble, would I be able to get around it by replacing the Speedtouch (mine's the silver model, Rev 4) with a broadband router, and if so, are there any models that would be reccomended, or conversely, any to avoid?

----------

## mattheweast

Exact same problem here. I have installed gentoo and still can't get it up. Same errors I reckon. Same modem. Did you find a solution?

thanks M

----------

## Jesu

I've got the same modem (Silver Speedtouch 330 v4.00). Using speedtouch-1.2_beta2 (x86 in portage) I get the exact same problem. Using speedtouch-1.3 I don't get this problem. However - it still doesn't bloody work, so that's no good...

Jesu

----------

## mattheweast

 *Jesu wrote:*   

> I've got the same modem (Silver Speedtouch 330 v4.00). Using speedtouch-1.2_beta2 (x86 in portage) I get the exact same problem. Using speedtouch-1.3 I don't get this problem. However - it still doesn't bloody work, so that's no good...
> 
> Jesu

 

Ok I've got mine working now so maybe I can help you. FROM MEMORY ONLY:

The technique I used was to use the package speedtouch-1.2, i think the version came from portage, and made sure that I had the correct firmware (the ones you need for the silver new speedtouch are ZZZLP1.eni and ZZZLP2.eni. I connect using the commands:

(1) modem_run -f ZZZLP2.eni -a ZZZLP1.eni (you might need -k and -s here but it should work). If I've mixed up the files then apologies. Try -f ZZZLP1.eni and -a ZZZLP2.eni if that doesn't work.

(2) pppd call adsl (configured as per the other posts in the forum)

As with me, 1.3 speedtouch doesn't work. ??!??

Keep fiddling and you will get there. Keep posting your results and I will check my gentoo box and try and help you out.

Matt

----------

## Jesu

Hi Matt,

Thanks for your response, just got mine working, was about to post myself! 

I'm using speedtouch-1.3 and this is working:

modem_run -k -a ZZZLP1.eni -f ZZZLP2.eni

I couldn't seem to get modem_run -f ZZZL_3.012 to work for whatever reason. It also took me far too long to realise that, having set up /etc/ppp/peers/adsl I also needed to put my pipex username / password combo in /etc/ppp/chap-secrets (iirc the howto didn't mention a secrets file, and when somebody did it was pap-secrets... I spent ages chasing the bloody LCP disconnect error... grrrrr...) 

Anyway, hope this helps the next person...

Jesu

----------

## soluzar

Came too late for me. I've swapped my speedtouch for a shiny new 4-port router. I'm not exactly upset about it though. it works a lot better than the modem ever did.

----------

## Jesu

That's the easy way out! I'm sticking with a linux box so I can do some http://lartc.org/howto/ traffic shaping (dun dun derrrrr....)

Cheers,

Jesu

----------

## soluzar

 *Jesu wrote:*   

> That's the easy way out! I'm sticking with a linux box so I can do some http://lartc.org/howto/ traffic shaping (dun dun derrrrr....)
> 
> 

 

I'm not sure I understand. The router seems to be the best way to get things working under Linux. There is hardly any configuration required, and it works out of the box, with the LiveCD.

----------

## blue_american

Does anyone knows why sudently this appens? Mine was working really great and besides I does know much about this how does a kernel module stops working, and I did not change nothing from kernel or from firmware? My uptime at the time was simething like 32 days... really strange.

----------

## blue_american

For all of you that are using speedtch from kernel, I think there's an issue with udev or something loading the module.

Try with insmod and should work then.Last edited by blue_american on Mon Sep 25, 2006 8:42 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## PaulBredbury

 *blue_american wrote:*   

> I think there's an issue with udev

 

See thread, and the links in it.

----------

## nixnut

Moved from Installing Gentoo to Networking & Security.

----------

